# Repticon Charlotte August 6 & 7



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

Two years in the making, Repticon Charlotte finally become a reality! In 2007, Repticon scrapped original plans to come to Charlotte, North Carolina. However, demand for that barely announced show was high, as was the need for a premium reptile & exotic animal show in the largest metro area of the Carolinas. An excellent new venue was found just north of Charlotte, and in February 2009 Repticon held a Valentine's Day weekend show! The show was a smashing success and very popular with the large local reptile community. The show returned that fall, and twice again in 2010 to great acclaim. This show is now a new Repticon regular, so check back for further updates as Repticon Charlotte develops in 2011 with now 3 shows annually for Charlotte area herpers!


Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00, Children - $5.00


















\

More Info @Repticon Charlotte Main Page​


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone else going to be there? I was thinking about going to be a helping hand for a vendor and was wondering who else might be there. Unrelated, anyone going to see Kings of Leon Friday night in Charlotte?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I may run out there for the day. I am un aware of any plans for this weekend. Will check with the big boss.

I need some supplies and goodies as well as always being on the hunt for just the right tank, piece of wood, plant, etc. Must stay away from frogs whispering sweet nothings in my ear.

Unsure if I will do Saturday or Sunday. Will post up tonight.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok, The Big Boss and I will be in for the weekend. Eazy I sent you a PM so we can run you down and chat. 

If anyone else is going to be there, please send me a PM. We live in a one horse down and don't get to meet a lot of froggers so we'd love to meet everyone that we can.

PS

I'm calling dibs on any nice wood pieces for my upcoming Terribis tank. If it's a to-die-for piece, please leave it alone. It belongs to me!


----------

